# Hilfe Button mit Javascript



## FabianLurz (2. Feb 2012)

Hallo Leute,
da mir hier immer so gut geholfen wird wieder mal eine Frage.
Und zwar würde ich gerne mit JavaScript einen "Hilfebutton" programmieren. Das soll so sein, dass wenn man über diesen Button fährt, sich eine Art Sprechblase öffnet.
Finde leider auch schon nicht die richtigen Suchbegriffe dafür Wäre nett wenn ihr mir wieder mal helfen könntet Danke im vorraus.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## HimBromBeere (2. Feb 2012)

Das kannste wunderbar mit CSS lösen. Brauchst nur einen DIV zum Drüberfahren (als deinen Button, hat den Vorteil, dass du ihn beliebig gestalten kannst) und gibst für ihn ein Kind-DIV (z.B. popup) Dieses ist natürlich erstmal unsichtbar, aber die bei hover wird es sichtbar.

Sollte etwa so gehen:

```
div#button :hover div#popup {display: 'block;}
```
Keine Ahnung, ob ich die Syntax jetzt genau getroffen hab, aber vom Sinn sollte´s gehen.

Javascript geht natürlich auch, aber wenn es geht, nehm ich halt lieber CSS...
Dafür musst du einen leeren Container erstellen 
	
	
	
	





```
<div id="test"></div>
```
. Nun kannst du im Skript über 
	
	
	
	





```
document.getElementById("test").style.display = 'block'
```
 setzen. Oder du machst 
	
	
	
	





```
document.getElementById("test").innerHTML = <hier neue Elemente einfügen>
```


----------



## FabianLurz (2. Feb 2012)

Wie gewohnt funktionierts super  Danke


----------

